# What is a normal weight for a nubian kid at birth?



## dhansen (Mar 7, 2012)

It was a WILD weekend!  Four of my nubian does had 10 kids in a 48 hr.  timeframe.  Note to self....don't breed goats that close together!!!
The difference in size of the kids was drastic!  I just weighed two of the big guys today at 4 days old...One weighs 12 lbs and the other 13lbs.
They are HUGE compared to a couple of the smaller ones.  One of the small ones weighs about 6 lbs at the same age!
BTW.... 8 bucklings and 2 does.  I think that's CRAZY!

So what is a normal weight???

Anyone have does with great teats for milking, but almost too big for the kids to nurse???

Three of the kids are now bottle babies because one of the mom's rejected her twins.  I think that maybe my LDG cleaned them up too well and she didn't like that. 
The other little doe just had a rough start.  Her mom will let her nurse, but she had huge teats and her brothers are BIG!

I will post pictures tomorrow as hubby has the camera with  him.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

There is no "normal" with goats.  The size of the kid varies with the age and size of the doe and with the size of the buck.  It is also dependent on the gestational feeding and health conditions of the doe as well as stress and genetics.  Smallest is about 5 pounds, biggest around 12 pounds.  14 pounds is BIG, really big.  Of course, mini's have smaller babies, but we are talking about Nubians which are a larger breed of goat.  Teat size also varies with age and stage of goat.  First fresheners have much smaller teats than a goat that has had 5 or 6 seasons of kidding.


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine sound similar to yours. They are younger (also born pretty close together). My bucklings are now all around 9-10 pounds, and the doeling is 5 pounds. I got three boys and one girl.   At least I got a girl, and she IS the prettiest one. Her brother is twice her size though. I guess she got the short end of the stick while in the womb. Only two does bred last year. 

And my older doe has great teats for milking but the babies can JUST latch on. I'm sure they'll be fine in a few more days. If she has a tiny kid a few years down the road though ... I'll probably be back to bottle-feeding, which I'd rather not, LOL.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 8, 2012)

Man it's turning into a buck year for Nubians.   Congrats on all the kids and yes size varies wildly based on many factors.


----------

